# Who has vintage/collectable stuff on there layout



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually I didn't know I did when got them from an older fella.

I have a boley fire engine truck that was produced to help support the 9/11 victims...a lot of fire engines were crushed that day and I think this past year 
New York displays a smashed engine at yh
The hall center dedicated for the fallen fire men/women who lost there lives that day. 
So I'm partial to that truck.
The other vehicle is a revell global tractor/trailer missing a door but it was free!
I have no history on it but I think it's an old Chinese toy made back in the day?

So what do you guys have?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 4-8 steamer, its a Tyco don't know when it was made, it runs but doesn't seem to like to remain on my track...so eh...here it is...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

NewBerlin, I have that same engine. Got it for $30. Grabbem, the Boley is a China made diecast. The Revell if its plastic and is 1:87, it'll have a Ford C-600 cabover as a tractor. They bring high prenium especially if its a auto-transport. The truck probaly date''s to the 60's when Revell actually had HO trains and yes, its made proudly in the US of A!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well I can say my Tyco was proudly made in the US of A and I got it for $24.95


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well the trailer is plastic but the tractor is metal.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

any pics?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

*1978 Cox Armored Attack Express*

Not sure if it's collectible, but it's just as vintage as I am


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*The oldest train I have is a 0-2-0*

This is the oldest train that I have.. i do not know what it is, or how old it is just that it is old.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

and i would say thats the biggest train on your layout too....nice


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It is also the only one that:
1. has steering
2. I let the grand kids ride it.

It might be old but there is still fun left in that thing. Any buddy know what it is?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I have the dc comics cars that tyco put out in the late seventies/ early eighties.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey 93firebird I have a 93z28 lol

I'd love to see the dc comics car!
and those old military looking trains look like wwII era trains? 

I'd love to find a 1:87 scale mystery machine! Lol! Wife is a scooby doo nut!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I got this little Model Engineering Works all diecast logging caboose off of Ebay...










It's 59 years old and was the first kit I built. It came complete in the original box and had documentation that it was a replica of a real one.



















Since then I collected piece by piece a whole MEW diecast logging train, all from the 1950's.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey I just seen that caboose at the train show! Didn't even pay attention of price but the table was pricey.


I just bought a bunch of yatming trucks and trailers

And some tyco trailers one is a logger and the other is some hopper type for farming
3 bucks! 

Yes I bought some engines lol! I found my gp38 Illinois central gulf by atlas for 30 bucks brand new!
And a Bachmann Hershey engine for 5 bucks
So I'm happy


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

93firebird said:


> I have the dc comics cars that tyco put out in the late seventies/ early eighties.


I think I've got the Batman and Shazam! cars.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

What about the old greenhornet car? I passed it up for 5 bucks


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I am sure Im got other vintage things running on my track, will have to look, most of what I got is older AHM/Riverossi and Tyco train things...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got a lot of vintage stuff, but it's not HO .

Cool to see so much old HO stuff still running.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> This is the oldest train that I have.. i do not know what it is, or how old it is just that it is old.




Southern,

That is INCREDIBLE! What a piece of history! It's a shame, though, that you don't know more about who made it, when, where, etc. Worthy of some research, I think.

Hey Big Ed -- Hint hint! I'm tossin' a homework assignment your way, oh Guru of Research!

Is that a push/pedal car meant for a small kid? Feet drop down to floor inside, or tuck forward into boiler ???

I just keep thinking that that's one of those treasures you'd see on American Pickers or American Restoration on the History Channel. Quite the treasure!

Where did you find it?

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

the driver sits on the cab and hangs there feet on each side. the steering is controlled by turning the wheel on top of the boiler. It has been in my family for a very long time. I have looked for on like it but I can't find anything like it.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Too bad you can't get ahold of that guy those pawn star clowns used to fix up old coke machines and what not?

Personally I'd make it a family heirloom


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Marx made them but the steering was a T handle.

check out this one,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARX-VINTAG...57724?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item3cc0d4035c


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here you go.


  

Steelcraft "Ride-em" Floor Train. "Twentieth Century LTD" 1930's. 40 inches long. Both engine and car have their own steering wheel and can be ridden separately.










This has the same steering wheel set up. At one time yours had a car too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not yours but there are 2 on e bay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Diecast-Toy...ruck_Parts_Accessories&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This one is closer to yours,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ste...08823?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item5ae486fe57


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Ed

It is indeed my oldest train. Much older than I thought.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed gets an A+ _and_ a Gold Star on his homework assignment! Brilliant finds, Ed!

Wow ... that restored one on ebay (the last link) is wonderful. Oozing charm and character.

Southern ... now you know what you have. Write it down, and stick the paper underneath the train. Maybe print out the ebay example, too?!?

Good work, Ed!

TJ


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Grabbem88 said:


> Hey 93firebird I have a 93z28 lol
> 
> I'd love to see the dc comics car!
> and those old military looking trains look like wwII era trains?
> ...


Here are all but the Superman car, I'll have to take another one later. I think they are the last pic of the first post.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10327


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> Write it down, and stick the paper underneath the train.
> 
> TJ


It would fall off. The grand kids are riding it!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Here are the 2 trains I picked up today along with the trucks.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I guess I could say my GP 38-2 is getting close in age to near vintage/classic as it is an 8+ year old train made by AHM and its got I think one of there early motors in it...may be wrong there...but what ever...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> It would fall off. The grand kids are riding it!



From my research I would say it is from the 30's.
They did make different styles of the engine. Along with an assortment of rolling stock.
If it has been in your family you probably rode it when you were a kid? 
Turn it over and write in with a marker the name & year (I would say middle 30's) then you won't forget. I think the earlier ones had a T steering handle, which evolved into a wheel after time.

A few more,
That is a Chesapeake & Ohio tanker in the one. They made the ride on passenger cars too.
Take note of the extra wheels in the front on the White one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed gets an A+ _and_ a Gold Star on his homework assignment! Brilliant finds, Ed!
> 
> Wow ... that restored one on ebay (the last link) is wonderful. Oozing charm and character.
> 
> ...



I dun good huh bos?
I new I culd fine tat.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Oldest trains on my layout*

The oldest pieces that I have on my layout are the engines that I basically inherited from my father and his brother (who were into model railroading in the 1960s).

Here are the classics that I have:

Canadian Pacific Engine (Runs but needs to cleaned)
Baltimore and Ohio Engines (2 of them. The larger one runs, the smaller one doesn't)
Golden Eagle Tyco Engine, in good condition (Runs well, but needs to be cleaned)

All of these had been in storage since 1987. I rediscovered all of these in November 2011. 

Those of you who have been following... I have been taking my sweet time getting stuff together to actually build a layout; really just getting stuff together to put a table together, etc. 

I guess I am one of the younger guys here (if 37 is young- ha!)... so I'm busy with work, family and only really get to do the hobby in the limited free time that I have.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My oldest pieces would be this Strombecker reefer for the 40s, followed by this Mantua caboose from 1949 and this Mantua 0-4-0 Booster and Marklin HR800 from 1951...


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is that caboose wood? I like it alot

I enjoy seeing all this old stuff being saved and cherished but where are the pre war stuff
I know it's rare and almost impossible to find for sale I just figured somebody would have something?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Grabbem88 said:


> Is that caboose wood? I like it alot


It's stamped tin...:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow shygets you got a lot of nice stuff there I like you you get it to not very hard on the pocket


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

lears2005 said:


> Wow shygets you got a lot of nice stuff there I like you you get it to not very hard on the pocket


Thanks...I vowed long ago not to spend a whole lot on this hobby, I believe it a bit unseemly for me as a minister of the Gospel to spend more than a very small percentage of money on hobbies. That's just me personally though, I'd never hold that over another minister. I've actually gotten to enjoy the money saving part as a sub hobby, realistically, there's less than $1 total in those 4 pix...no kidding:thumbsup:...it's made me a bit of a screw when it comes to bargaining...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

What do you have you monthy buget set at for model railroading


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't really have a budget, hobby monies come from any spare coin I may have at the time of purchase. After 35 years in the hobby, I have quite an assortment of spare parts, making it pretty easy to double down on bargains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Shaygetz sells a great rabbit stew, when he needs some train money.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

i personally have a coin jar that gets all my spare change (and yes it is time to empty the smoke tray of coins from the truck again...) that i use to fun my hobby of trains....yea it takes ages to build up any type of decient fund to get something but its worth it  as i know thats my money to have (me and the room mate agree all loose change goes in the jar and I get to use it for the hobby to help me avoide using my bank account which would cause me to go hog wild) and i can buy what ever I want with in the limit of what I got in the jar  hey it works!!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

right now I got maybe $50 total running on my track, and thats from the BN2267 engine, and 5 amtrack style cars its pulling right now, that Tyco orange and green engine was $24 total...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Shaygetz sells a great rabbit stew, when he needs some train money.




"Auntie Em! Auntie Em!!!! There's no place like home ... There's no place like home ..."


----------

